# Celine Sac Tabou



## Castor

Does anybody own this bag? I think it looks cute, but haven’t seen it IRL.


----------



## Nobmaceur13

I have, it’s beautifu!


----------



## Miss World

The Tabou bag features in the Celine campaigns.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Tabou worn on a model in the Celine official ad campaigns.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Tabou in colour Tan


----------



## Miss World

Celine Tabou in colour Rice white


----------



## Miss World

Tan seems to be a very popular colour in this Tabou bag.


----------



## Miss World

Tabou bag on the Celine runway


----------



## Miss World

Celine Tabou bag in Tan


----------



## Miss World

Lisa Blackpink for Harpers Bazaar magazine wearing the Celine Tabou bag


----------



## Miss World

More mod shots of the Celine Tabou bag in Tan colour


----------



## Miss World

Celine Tabou bag in colour Anthracite grey


----------



## Miss World

Sato Harumi wearing the Celine Tabou bag in Tan. The leather looks gorgeous and I love the look of the bag when it’s full.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Tabou medium size in beautiful Anthracite grey colour. I love the design of this bag it looks so classic and understated, yet incredibly expensive and luxurious.


----------



## Miss World

Actress Enya Umanzor wearing the Celine Tabour in Tan.


----------



## Miss World

Various people wearing the Celine Tabou in Rice white


----------



## Castor

Thank you for posting all the mod shots Miss World. 
From your photos I see a resemblance to the trio, which is a bag I love.
The tan colour suits the bag really well, but I do love Celine’s Antracite.

I’m going to Paris in five weeks and will most def have a look at it. After having been off my radar for a while, there are a few Celine bags that appeal to me again.


----------



## Miss World

Castor said:


> Thank you for posting all the mod shots Miss World.
> From your photos I see a resemblance to the trio, which is a bag I love.
> The tan colour suits the bag really well, but I do love Celine’s Antracite.
> 
> I’m going to Paris in five weeks and will most def have a look at it. After having been off my radar for a while, there are a few Celine bags that appeal to me again.


No problem  I always find it very helpful to see how a bag looks worn and styled. Yeah Celine bags are coming back on the radar again. Hope you find something you love in Paris.


----------



## am1ly

I like the grey one on the camel jacket. Such a chic combo palette.


----------



## Castor

Miss World said:


> Hope you find something you love in Paris.


Thank you. I’ll have a wee browse (translation: I’ll probably use the best part of an hour ) in the Céline store. I’m looking forward to comparing the Talou and the Teen Soft 16. Both are stunning.


----------



## Miss World

Celine campaign featuring the Tabou bag


----------



## ryrybaby12

Love this bag…it’s like the trio and box combined


----------



## Miss World

ryrybaby12 said:


> Love this bag…it’s like the trio and box combined


It is isn't it! and it's got the '16 bag' padlock.


----------



## Miss World

Lisa Blackpink with white Celine Tabou


----------



## Ready2wear

I love the classic look of this bag, but have a question for those who own it or have tried it on: how does the lock mechanism work? Is it finicky to open? Or is the lock merely decoration and not functionally holding the bag closed?

thank you! I haven’t gotten a chance to see this bag in person but am curious about the lock/opening mechanism.


----------



## dorinda80

Ready2wear said:


> I love the classic look of this bag, but have a question for those who own it or have tried it on: how does the lock mechanism work? Is it finicky to open? Or is the lock merely decoration and not functionally holding the bag closed?
> 
> thank you! I haven’t gotten a chance to see this bag in person but am curious about the lock/opening mechanism.


Hi! I’ve tried on the bag and the lock mechanism is just decorative. It sits up above a magnetic button closure. Very easy to get in & out of the bag. Hope this helps


----------



## clemvccn

First time I saw the tabou bag I thought it was cute but that was it…but I tried it on last week and fell in love  early Christmas present from me to me! The leather is so soft and amazing and it’s quite spacious inside


----------



## earthygirl

I’m considering this bag, but I haven’t yet seen it in person. Does anyone know how much it weighs?  Is the calfskin on this bag durable?


----------



## poleneceline

Miss World said:


> More mod shots of the Celine Tabou bag in Tan colour



This is Kim Doyeon, an actress and member of Weki Meki/IOI.


----------



## poleneceline

Miss World said:


> Various people wearing the Celine Tabou in Rice white



The 5th, 6th, and seventh picture of the girl in a taupe cardigan and white Tabou is Jung Chaeyeon, an actress, and was a member of IOI and DIA.


----------

